# Silence



## GG-1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Aloha

I notice we haven't see AlanB for a while. I hope that means he and Grace are on the VIA trip after all. He knew he didn't have cellular service in Canada. If he was on the Empire Builder I think we would have a post or two from him.

So let me be the first, Congratulations.

Eric


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 29, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> I notice we haven't see AlanB for a while. I hope that means he and Grace are on the VIA trip after all. He knew he didn't have cellular service in Canada. If he was on the Empire Builder I think we would have a post or two from him.
> 
> So let me be the first, Congratulations.
> ...


Well let me be the second, I hope that is where they are also.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 29, 2009)

While riding on the OTOL Fest Alan did mention that there would only be a few spots where he could post on VIA. I, also, wish him and his mother a great journey~ it is one of the best train rides in North America.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 29, 2009)

He told me a couple of days ago it didn't look like they were going to get to do *The Canadian*. So, I hope the silence is an indication they were able to make it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> He told me a couple of days ago it didn't look like they were going to get to do *The Canadian*. So, I hope the silence is an indication they were able to make it.


Had a PM from Winnie and Alan last week indicating that he wouldnt be meeting her in Vancouver,

that he had booked on the EB and LSL to return home but this was before the VIA strike

was settled!On my last trip folks had trouble on the EB with connections for phones and laptops

so perhaps either way they are cruising along in style on a train heading East!


----------



## jis (Jul 29, 2009)

had8ley said:


> While riding on the OTOL Fest Alan did mention that there would only be a few spots where he could post on VIA. I, also, wish him and his mother a great journey~ it is one of the best train rides in North America.


Well, if my recollection of the journey serves me right the first opportunity that one would have to get on the internet after leaving Vancouver would be at Jasper and then the next one would be Winnipeg, i.e. once each day "with a little bit of bloomin' luck" (to quote from My Fair Lady)


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 29, 2009)

Alan has in fact been online from time to time, including this morning. He said in weekly chat that he and his mom would be taking the EB-LSL route home. That would put 'em around La Crosse, WI as this is posted. A shame about missing the Canadian.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2009)

Sadly no ride on the Canadian for us.  Even though they setted the strike the next day, they only resumed limited service in Canada on Sunday and that did not include the Canadian. It was mainly corridor services that restarted on Sunday.

There just aren't many places where one can get online on the EB. And then we weren't helped by the fact that it was 2 hours late out of Seattle, which cut into time along the coast when I could have been online, as we were at dinner instead. And we never made up that time either, in fact we added an hour so we were 3 hours late into Chicago, where I could also have gotten online.

It also sort of killed having a nice dinner with Steve4031, as we had to settle for the food court in the station rather than a nice dinner elsewhere. But thanks to Steve for coming down to the station anyhow to meet us and say hi for a few minutes. 

Then the Lake Shore was delayed due to the 4812 sleeper being bad ordered and a coach car being substitued instead. So we left Chicago 45 minutes late too! Made up about 15 minutes so far and are now approaching Rochester, NY.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 30, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Sadly no ride on the Canadian for us.  Even though they setted the strike the next day, they only resumed limited service in Canada on Sunday and that did not include the Canadian. It was mainly corridor services that restarted on Sunday.
> There just aren't many places where one can get online on the EB. And then we weren't helped by the fact that it was 2 hours late out of Seattle, which cut into time along the coast when I could have been online, as we were at dinner instead. And we never made up that time either, in fact we added an hour so we were 3 hours late into Chicago, where I could also have gotten online.
> 
> It also sort of killed having a nice dinner with Steve4031, as we had to settle for the food court in the station rather than a nice dinner elsewhere. But thanks to Steve for coming down to the station anyhow to meet us and say hi for a few minutes.
> ...


Sorry you missed the Canadian Alan,as Dave would say it gives you a reason(as if we need one! :lol: )to take another

trip!Did you see the post about 60% off VIA tickets with a deadline of Friday I believe it was?

Interested in your EB and LSL trips,just off #8 myself last week!


----------



## jis (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's hope that the washout at Rhinecliff is repaired in time, so that Alan can make it back to NYP safely on the LSL today.


----------



## jis (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like Alan's LSL arrived into NYP 1 minute late, in spite of all the problems between Albany and New York earlier today.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 30, 2009)

jis said:


> Looks like Alan's LSL arrived into NYP 1 minute late, in spite of all the problems between Albany and New York earlier today.


And so the last OTOL Fester returns home.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 31, 2009)

Yup, made it to NY.

Visible signs of flooding at several places along the ROW and in some areas crews were still out working on things, including one dark signal. But for the dark signal and/or the speed restriction through the worst flooded area, we wouldn't have gotten stuck behind a MN train at Poughkeepsie. That train caused us to run slow to Croton Harmon. Without that, we would have been a bit early instead.

Engineer even tried to get the MN dispatcher to let us go first, but despite the fact that we went through the POU station at the exact time the MN train was departing, the dispatcher refused to give us the priority that we deserved.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 31, 2009)

no of course not. despite the fact there required by federal law to do so.


----------



## jis (Jul 31, 2009)

But the train arrived pretty much on time. So what is the big deal?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 31, 2009)

jis said:


> But the train arrived pretty much on time. So what is the big deal?


When one member of the party is trying to catch a bus home every minute counts and missing one bus can result in getting home much later than one might like. And she still had a half hour drive ahead of her after the bus ride making the day longer and her more tired.

And then there is still the idea of MN just doing the right thing.


----------



## jis (Jul 31, 2009)

AlanB said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > But the train arrived pretty much on time. So what is the big deal?
> ...


Of course from Grace's perspective it would have been better the sooner she could arrive in NYP, and I am sure from that angle it is potentially a big deal. But again since the train arrived more or less on time I don't believe there was any violation of MNRR's contract with Amtrak.

My comment of mine was in reaction to Amtrakwolvedrine's assertion that it was a matter of federal law or some such. My point was that from the information presented there is no apparent violation of any federal law.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 1, 2009)

and my reply was that MN refused to give amtrak priority like there supposed to i didn't say anything about on time. I just pointed out that the host RR's never play by the rules.


----------



## jis (Aug 1, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> and my reply was that MN refused to give amtrak priority like there supposed to i didn't say anything about on time. I just pointed out that the host RR's never play by the rules.


And I was merely saying that what you think are the rules are not necessarily the rules under all circumstances. In other words there is no rule that says that Amtrak must get priority under all circumstances. But I am happy drop this discussion after this message.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 3, 2009)

I enjoyed the meeting with Alan in Chicago, even though Amtrak did its best to disrupt the dinner plans.


----------

